# Pint jars @ $5.50



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ace Hardware this weekend has pint jars for $5.50, Sept. 2-5.

No mention of quart jars.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

What qty. is that?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry---but I've been buying from different stores for a year when on sale and never saw any quantities other than a case--of 12---and they are BALL, not generic.

I caught Kmart one day with pints @ $4.50 and quarts @ $4.99...I was a happy camper.:2thumb:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip--will check it out locally.

Watch for big clearances at the end of October/first week of November.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotta find me an Ace Hardware store this weekend. 

Thanks, JayJay!


----------



## pipelayer916 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just picked a couple cases up at my local store here in Calif. The sale os 2/$11.00


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Gotta find me an Ace Hardware store this weekend.
> 
> Thanks, JayJay!


You are welcome, my sister---glad the sale is there...and I would have already been loading my SUV if not for Kmart sale
Sight to see, me with broken toes inside truck instructing by cell to dh what to get and how many--what a peach.:congrat:...(sometimes..:ignore


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

one ace store would not honor ad.:gaah: drove 20 miles to the other. they were out but told me that they would order them for me if I paid first. I did, they did, and the jars will be in Tuesday. :2thumb: she did wonder wonder why I wanted so many, said most people were only getting two cases. totle trip for the jars was 60 miles one way


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> one ace store would not honor ad.:gaah: drove 20 miles to the other. they were out but told me that they would order them for me if I paid first. I did, they did, and the jars will be in Tuesday. :2thumb: she did wonder wonder why I wanted so many, said most people were only getting two cases. totle trip for the jars was 60 miles one way


I'm glad you got the jars discount and you think like me...I won't drive 25/30 miles to Aldi's or Sam's or SaveALot unless I'm buying enough(translate that saving enough) to reimburse me the gas money spent.
I do miss Ace Hardware---they have the things you can't find anywhere and forget to check there first.
Nearest is 25 miles from me. I wish they had quarts on sale..I racked up on pints at Kmart in June.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

how could we start a sticky about good deals at various semi national stores so that we all can help each other save.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OMGOODNESS! Please tell me you all clipped the coupon in the Sunday paper last weekend for "buy two cases of ball jars and get one box of flats free"!!!? 
And I think a Thread just for bargains of the week would be great! Sure you will not find the same bargains in every state but for folks that live close to you it may help.

I may have to get into the holiday savings and head up to the local ACE(only 10 miles away) with my coupons and get about 4 cases.. Plus some strike anywhere matches and a bottle of lye(soap making supplies).. And I have two of the ball coupons.. get some wide mouth lids for free.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> how could we start a sticky about good deals at various semi national stores so that we all can help each other save.


I think that is a super idea---I look through EVERY circular coming to this house--but many working preppers don't have time.

I don't get the Sunday paper--but that sounds like a great deal..3 for the price of 2??? And the two are on sale?? Kewl..sooooo... is that $11 for 3 dozen??
Ouch...Ball is wanting to get rid of them-there jars, huh!!

And anyone with no Ace, I bet Big Lots still has quarts for 7.50.:2thumb:

Uh--oh---are flats, the lids?? Oh, well, still a great deal.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I just got my 2 for $11 deal at Ace today too. They were out but happily ordered some for me. Next thing I came here to post and see many have already beat me to it!

I'll second the request for a sticky "Deal of the week" or some similar thread where regional or national stuff can be posted and easily found.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Its to get an idea about how many people are prepping. 
I have had problems finding large lids lately.I don't need any jars ,never can more food that we have jars anyway.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> I don't need any jars ,never can more food that we have jars anyway.


I've never had all mine filled at once either but jars get broke. Some may be given to friends and relatives as gifts and never return. And if/when things turn really bad, they would be worth their weight in gold as a barter item.
I have about 1200 here at the house. I got most of them at auctions for about a nickel a piece. I keep about 15 dozen at the "hunting camp." They may never be used but if I need them, they will be there.

IMHO you can never have too many jars.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I don't need any jars ,never can more food that we have jars anyway.


I don't think you can ever have too many cans.  Thanks everyone for letting me know. I have been looking at prices all summer and this is the best price yet. I'll be there first thing in the morning!:2thumb:

LilRedHen


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I've never had all mine filled at once either but jars get broke. Some may be given to friends and relatives as gifts and never return. And if/when things turn really bad, they would be worth their weight in gold as a barter item.
> I have about 1200 here at the house. I got most of them at auctions for about a nickel a piece. I keep about 15 dozen at the "hunting camp." They may never be used but if I need them, they will be there.
> 
> IMHO you can never have too many jars.


And those extra can always be used for other things..I have a few filled with popcorn on my shelfs. For those who can't afford water drums(or get to Lexington, KY) someone suggested filling jars with water instead of just sitting on the shelf...Great idea..water will be gold WTSHTF..I think.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Besides canning, I use mason jars for storing dehydrated foods, too (using a vacuum sealer). Plus you can also get the plastic screw-on lids for canning jars - with those I use them for storing goldfish crackers and pretzels (etc.) in the pantry, and also for storing left-overs in the fridge, or for bringing over food to my mom and dad. Oh, and they're also our drinking glasses. And I got these pump lids from Lehman's that screw onto the jars so they can be used as liquid soap dispensers...

I love mason jars.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

All of our Ace Hardware Stores within 50 miles we sold out on the first day of the sale. Everyone of them have also issued all of their raincheck quotas for this sale.

Each of the stores have stated that people have walked in and bought every case they had on hand. Not sure if it was the same person or several people.

We are watching others stores to see when they clearance their available stock.


----------



## Rancher (Dec 3, 2008)

Our local ACE was out of stock but were happy to let me order what I wanted at the sale price. I'll pick them up later this week. Their sales flyers also contained a coupon for a free two-pack of propane cylinders with $50 purchase.:2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> And those extra can always be used for other things..I have a few filled with popcorn on my shelfs. For those who can't afford water drums(or get to Lexington, KY) someone suggested filling jars with water instead of just sitting on the shelf...Great idea..water will be gold WTSHTF..I think.


 Never thought of this..I think water would be a great idea.Wonder how long you'd pressure cook water?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I've never had all mine filled at once either but jars get broke. Some may be given to friends and relatives as gifts and never return. And if/when things turn really bad, they would be worth their weight in gold as a barter item.
> I have about 1200 here at the house. I got most of them at auctions for about a nickel a piece. I keep about 15 dozen at the "hunting camp." They may never be used but if I need them, they will be there.
> 
> IMHO you can never have too many jars.


 We are behind on lots of food preps.We lso paid a lot f money for an Excalibor Dehydrator,we have hardly used yet.
I don't have near the jars most here do.
We have been so busy with garden and other things that we are just starting to can or prep food.We buy whats on sale and put it up but not enough .


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay-bad news-good news... the local store near me that I "thought" was an Ace hardware is a "true value" hardware. They used to be "Ace True hardware" a few years ago, but the company split.. So needless to say I was a bit bummed that I went all the way there and they were not on sale... 
Good news-the manager and assistant manager and one employee were the only folks in the store and I was telling them that I had the online article only and should have printed it out to bring then I could go to meijer or walmart and ask them to price match for me... the manager says "hold on a minute" runs back to his office pulls up the Ace ad and comes back and says.. We'll match the price for ya!! :2thumb: and they also took the manufactures coupon for buy two cases of jars and get a packet of lids for free!! I had to sign up for their value card which gives you so much towards a purchase at the end of the year depending on how much you buy.. but we do go there about 3 or 4 times a year so not a big deal. This is the same place that sells real lye and the strike anywhere matches.

So Thanks so much Jay Jay for bringing this bargain to my attention.. :kiss: You can never have enuf canning jars..


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

You're welcome--and as I stated--I'd be all over this sale but this summer Kmart had pints for $4.50 and quarts for $5.00 and they are stacked on the floor in the pantry ready for next year...if we have a next year, if farmers grow next year, and if I can afford produce next year!!!


----------

